# Journy To The Dark Side.



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

All my cave diving mates are as bonkers as a box of frogs, scrambling around with all the dive gear in freezing muddy water in the Dales, but even I would do .
this, put it on full screen for best viewing.

ray.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Stupendous - a really scenic dive BUT I always enjoyed the wildlife - and there is not a lot to be seen there, so not a dive that would tempt me......... 

Dave


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

That is just amazing and takes me back to my diving days. Is it true that all divers are mad as March Hares??


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

MrsW said:


> That is just amazing and takes me back to my diving days. Is it true that all divers are mad as March Hares??


Absolutely.

ray.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Ask yourself just one question (as in are all divers mad)

Would any sane person go cave diving, bearing in mind the fact that if anything goes wrong there is only one possible outcome???

Fantastic video though.


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

I never did cave diving - not my scene at all! Far too dangerous!


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Mrplodd said:


> Ask yourself just one question (as in are all divers mad)
> 
> Would any sane person go cave diving, bearing in mind the fact that if anything goes wrong there is only one possible outcome???
> 
> Fantastic video though.


I refer the learned gentleman to the two previous posts..

That all my cave diving mates are bonkers.

And all divers in general are bonkers as well..

Nuff said?. :lol: :lol: :lol:

ray.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Without the bonkers divers, we wouldn't see such great clips. Thanks


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Mind as I always commented - there's something a tad funny about dressing oneself up in tight fitting black rubber and then throwing yourself into cold water......... :lol: :lol: 

And I only did that about 6,500+ times......... :lol: 

but only 4 dives in caves - admittedly they were in the middle of the desert at the back end of Qatar....... - not many people can log going diving to 30m+ in a desert I'm sure........ 8O  

Dave


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Penquin said:


> Mind as I always commented - there's something a tad funny about dressing oneself up in tight fitting black rubber and then throwing yourself into cold water......... :lol: :lol:
> 
> And I only did that about 6,500+ times......... :lol:
> 
> ...


I have done loads of dives deeper than that in deserts, every time we missed the wreck and ended up on the sandy sea bed when the shot line pulled out of the wreck.. :lol:

In two meter viz a wreck dive in the North sea at 50+ meters is not conducive to searching around for the wreck, sometimes you can home in on it with the furrow in the sand where the shot weight has pulled along with the tide..

Sometimes!.

But if you leave the shot line it means making a free ascent on the way up with a DSMB, and you quickly go into deco from that depth, and if there is is a good tide running you are quickly away from your boat cover while you are fizzing off :roll: .

ray.


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

Thanks for that! Wish I'd got the nerve to do it (OH said "humph!" so I think that means he's a wimp like me!)

Some wonderful potholing near us. There were plans to open caves up like Cheddar, but with the cuts...

Anyone interested, could pont you to an expert.

Some of the caves are flooded...


----------

